# la salida de mi woofer no suena bien "L"...



## CESAR GOMEZ (Abr 13, 2007)

hola a todos no suy muy bueno con esto la verdad soy muy principiante y mi woofer tiene la salida de un parlante mala, disculpen la rebundancia "intento explicarlo lo mas posible para que me entiendan", cuando digo mala es que suena muy despacio y con ruidos, la que suena mal es la salida "L", alguien me podria decir que podria ser, puede ser el amplificador TDA2009A o que me pueden suguerir que esta malo. ya que lo demas funciona bien la otra salida "R" suena perfecto.

toda ayuda se las agradecere gracias


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2007)

Antes de subir un tema nuevo hay que fijarse si se ubica en el foro correcto.

Saludos


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 26, 2007)

el amplificador esta averiado... ta vez sea alguna salida o una resistencia es lo mas probable


----------



## CESAR GOMEZ (Abr 26, 2007)

ROLANDORODRIGUEZ dijo:
			
		

> el amplificador esta averiado... ta vez sea alguna salida o una resistencia es lo mas probable



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hola.. pues mira he estado observando la parte de amplificación y he visto que el woofer tiene un bajo ese bajo tiene un amplificador TDA2009A alprincipio pense que era ese, pero la verdad no tenia ninguna relacion con la salida que esta mala, luego observe que hay dos TDA2003 busque su data y resulto que son amplificador para radio, entonces supongo que debe ser alguno de esos la pregunta es cual.... como se o como hago para saber si un TDA esta malo, para cambiarlo.... Espero que sea esto si tienen alguna sugerencia gracias les agradesco sus respuestas dadas... hasta pronto..


----------



## gaston sj (May 16, 2007)

claro el TDA2003 es un amplificador de 10w ese seguro que esta para algun satelite y te recomiendo cambiarloi directamente y probar las resistencias con el multimetro el tda2003 vale unos 2 pesos argentino asi que no te rompas mas la cabeza y cambialo directamente saludos


----------

